# betta fighting



## Betta Luver (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi people and fish lovers! I have 2 females and 1 male betta. We were thinking about breeding bettas, so we tried putting Smoothie, (a female betta) with Scooter, (the male betta) and Scooter started to bite Smoothie's tail!! We took Smoothie out right away, but Smoothie had a bitten up tail ever since. Of course bettas fight a lot, but I thought male bettas were supposta be fine with females. Why did they fight?? PLEASE reply:fish: :fish:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you condition them before putting them together? In general, no, males and females don't do well together.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

you need to condition the fish before you spawn them because you need the male to build up the energy to care for the egg for several days and the female to have egg build up in her. the second thing is no, as boxermom said, male and female don't go well together. in fact, no betta ever go well with each other, even female with female. the third thing is, betta DO fight before they actually mate. it is perfectly normal to have torn fin and missing scale after the fish breed. that's another reason to condition the fish because you want them to have enough energy to recover or they are going to belly up.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I advise you to research about breeding bettas befor atempting again. They can have hundreds of fry and all the males have to be keeped sepreat. Its a lot of hard work.


----------

